# /boot/loader.conf



## rufwoof (Aug 4, 2017)

...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2017)

```
ataacerlabs_load="YES"
```
Is already loaded through ata(4) and doesn't need to be explicitly enabled.

```
if_msk_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
These two are already loaded in the GENERIC kernel and don't need to be explicitly loaded.


----------

